# The Polite Way to say you have to Pee:



## linescum (May 29, 2008)

During one of her daily classes, a teacher trying to 
teach good 
manners,asked her students the following question: 

"Michael, if you were on a date having dinner with a nice 
young lady, 
how would you tell her that you have to go to the 
bathroom?" 

Michael said: "Just a minute I have to go pee." 

The teacher responded by saying: "That would be rude and 
impolite. 
What about you Sherman, how would you say it?" 

Sherman said: "I am sorry, but I really need to go to the 
bathroom. 
I'll  be right back." 

"That's better, but it's still not very nice to say the 
word bathroom 
at the dinner table." 

"And you, little Johnny, can you use your brain for once 
and show us 
your good manners?" 

Johnny said "I would say:  Darling, may I please be 
excused for a 
moment? I have to shake hands with a very dear friend of 
mine, whom I hope to 
introduce you to after dinner." 

The teacher fainted...


----------



## fred420 (May 29, 2008)

awesome laughing thinking my kid would say that


----------



## travcoman45 (May 30, 2008)

That's hillarious!


----------



## seboke (May 30, 2008)

Yup, my 11 month old has his new best friend now!!


----------



## bhille42 (May 30, 2008)

love it


----------



## 7outof10 (May 30, 2008)

wow that is different


----------



## mr porky (May 30, 2008)

Good 'ol lil Johnny.  Always great for a laugh!


----------

